# Selling rhinestone motif t-shirt to retail stores?



## sparkly peanuts (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anybody had success selling hand made rhinestoned t-shirts to boutiques/stores, and if so what was the feed back from the store owns/buyers in regards to your porduct like?


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hi,
I have been producing many designs of mine for tons of boutiques & stores across 3 states with a good response from the buyers. I was lucky enough to have been contacted by one sales person who own a store and wanted me to make shirts for her store and she began offering them to other stores at market shows. I have a steady stream of order to produce after the first couple of shows, the sales rep. as a line up off show to attend with many interested customer waiting to see the designs. The rep. also visit stores when she is in any new areas and gets leads for new customers. I suggest visiting store in you area with some off your sample designs, pricing, sizes, styles, colors and turn around times available for them to see. 

Good Luck !!


----------

